# Interview with Peter Fehervari



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey all! I know I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to promote my latest blog entry - a second interview with Peter Fehervari.

Coming off two recent releases from BL (the excellent, novel length but unfortunately named "Genestealer Cults" and the thrilling short story "Cast a Hungry Shadow"), Fehervari gives us some insight into what he puts into making his masterpieces. Check it out!

HachiSnax Reviews: HachiSnax Interviews: The Second Peter Fehervari Interview!!!

And, in case you missed it, you can read the first interview with Peter here.


----------

